# Asolo ijoy 75 watt tc



## Nightwalker (16/1/16)

OK this mod looks epic.
Who has this? What's your views? Dry hit prevention working?
And tell me... Where can I get it?
Asolo ijoy 75 watt tc


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/1/16)

https://m.fasttech.com/products/3032/10017727/3831903-authentic-ijoy-solo-mini-75w-tc-vw-variable

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/1/16)

So no SA?


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/1/16)

U can ask here and see if anyone local will be getting them in

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> U can ask here and see if anyone local will be getting them in
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


I'm aware of that thread. My question was more about product and if the buyer was happy and did dry hit control work. Yes, I would also like to know where they got it... But reviews is king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> OK this mod looks epic.
> Who has this? What's your views? Dry hit prevention working?
> And tell me... Where can I get it?
> Asolo ijoy 75 watt tc


R999.00
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/ijoy-solo-mini-75w-vwtc-box-mod/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/2/16)

I know this is subjective but that mod looks like it was hit with an ugly stick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

Christos said:


> I know this is subjective but that mod looks like it was hit with an ugly stick.


Its growing on me more than the VTC mini... but then I was threatened with that same stick a few times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mohamed (4/2/16)

Got mine from 
https://www.everzon.com/ijoy-solo-mini-75w-tc-mod.html
Probably one of the best vape purchases I have made , taste control works rather well,sits well in the hand and feels of good quality.
Utilises a single 18650 with 75 watts of max power, temp control aswell as 'taste control' i would highly recommend this mod as a daily runabout.








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

mohamed said:


> Got mine from
> https://www.everzon.com/ijoy-solo-mini-75w-tc-mod.html
> Probably one of the best vape purchases I have made , taste control works rather well,sits well in the hand and feels of good quality.
> Utilises a single 18650 with 75 watts of max power, temp control aswell as 'taste control' i would highly recommend this mod as a daily runabout.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up @mohamed Ive been itching to buy one, your opinion was welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

This reviewer not impressed with the Taste or Temperature Control on the mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed (4/2/16)

If i had to choose between my solo mini and Cuboid, without a doubt Solo mini would accompany me , just my opinion.
But then I'm not a high wattage vaper, I prefer a comfortable reliable mod with a cool vape 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

I somehow think these device reviewers arent the most technical folk around.
They dont know how to use the device and then complain when the advertised features dont work, how hard can it be to follow a factory user video?

Case in point, ole red shirt in @Andre video above doesnt know you have to press the bottom of the *T* to accept new coil or atty, he hits the fire button like its an enter key and then presses all the other buttons hoping for something, he's not the only guilty party in his regard.

Next, if you want taste control to work, you first have to vape at your preferred wattage and then enter that parameter again with the bottom of the *T.*
They usually harp on obvious cosmetic stuff eg buttons rattle/ door doesnt fit properly. 
Well meaning salesmen, I guess, although clueless.

That said, I still have this in my _next to do list._
Gotta get something to give my Cubis a decent workout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I somehow think these device reviewers arent the most technical folk around.
> They dont know how to use the device and then complain when the advertised features dont work, how hard can it be to follow a factory user video?
> 
> Case in point, ole red shirt in @Andre video above doesnt know you have to press the bottom of the *T* to accept new coil or atty, he hits the fire button like its an enter key and then presses all the other buttons hoping for something, he's not the only guilty party in his regard.
> ...


Lol, yes I also picked up on the T button to accept. 

What I do not understand is the Taste Control. Ok, so you vape at your preferred wattage and then set it to taste control. So what? You can just leave it at that wattage in wattage mode? What is the use of the Taste Control?

And he did get dry hits on temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, yes I also picked up on the T button to accept.
> 
> What I do not understand is the Taste Control. Ok, so you vape at your preferred wattage and then set it to taste control. So what? You can just leave it at that wattage in wattage mode? What is the use of the Taste Control?
> 
> And he did get dry hits on temp control.



Im thinking tasteC was developed for kanthal wire to mimic the abilities of tempC for Ni and Ti wires .
Its possible that tasteC will detect the juice getting hotter which can also affect taste, and adjust accordingly.

TC probably polls the wire for its TCR value and when it changes, reduces the power accordingly.
Less/no juice might result in the wire getting hotter= change in tcr, *or *with less juice, the wire is more exposed to incoming airflow getting cooler=changing tcr.
I dont know how they've implemented it.

Im thinking he got dry hits because he didnt know how to *properly enter *the various settings.
Its like these dudes are complaining that the abs isnt working while pulling up the handbrake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mohamed (4/2/16)

In layman's terms:

In normal mode it will learn your style of vaping eg length of draw and wattage selected , so if your draw is only 8 seconds per inhale in normal mode ,then in the taste control mode it mimics the length of your pull and lowers the wattage automatically after the 8 seconds, and if you not pulling enough air through the coil it will drop the wattage automatically to hold the temperature you have taught it..

Sounds more complicated than temp control, I'm not sure about the technical stuff, but it works.

Ps The dry heat prevention also works a charm in a Rta and even better in a rba.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

